# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Help!! Asjeblieft!

## Dylano

Hallo iedereen ,

Ik ben erg bang dat me vriendin zwanger is.. 
Ik ben nog maar een tiener van 17 en me vriendin is 16 ( Word 17 dit jaar )

We hebben sexueelcontact gehad 2 dagen geleden ,
Maar een paar weken geleden hadden we alleen nog voorspel gedaan.

Ik ben bang dat me vriendin zwanger is , de reden waarom?
lees goed astublieft!

Mijn vriendin en ik hadden voorspel gedaan , ik had haar met de vingers bevredigt maar ik had jeuk aan mijn eigen geslachtsdeel en toen krabte ik eraan waar een beetje voorvocht op zat , TOCH had ik het wel goed afgeveegd aan me lakens en me vingers waren helemaal droog , toen ging ik verder met haar te bevredigen met me vingers...

BELANGRIJK !! 
Sinds kort heeft ze erge last aan haar onderbuik.

We hebben laatst wel sex gehad maar VEILIG met condoom , Ik ben NIET klaargekomen en de condoom was ook NIET gescheurd.

Ze is ook al een hele lange tijd ONREGELMATIG ongesteld.

Ze neemt GEEN anticonceptie , zoals de pil enso..
__________________________________________________ ___________________________
Weet iemand misschien of ze zwanger geraakt kon zijn door dat voorvocht die ik op me vingers had terwijl ik het wel had afgeveegd aan mijn lakens?

Het spijt me voor het lange berichtje maar ik ben zo bang...

ASTUBLIEFT HELP ME!

mvg , een bange jongen.. Dylano.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Dylano,

Ik heb je vraag inmiddels al beantwoord via de PB, maar ook voor alle anderen die bang zijn zwanger te zijn door vingeren, lees even dit topic door: http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...read.php?t=854

Er is geen mogelijkheid waarbij je zwanger kunt raken van vingeren, er is echt geslachtsgemeenschap nodig.

Het belangrijkste is natuurlijk altijd anticonceptie gebruiken, overleg dus even goed met je vriendin over bijvoorbeeld de anticonceptiepil. Een condoom is ook aan te raden om SOA's te voorkomen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Dylano:  :Big Grin: 

fijn dat Sylvia je al van goede adviezen heeft voorzien....helemaal top....

mijn mening: je kan niet zomaar op deze manier zwanger worden...misschien is het wel een overweging dat ze aan de pil gaat want soms alleen condooms gebruiken is niet altijd voldoende! ook kan dit helpen met haar onregelmatige menstruatie...pijn in de onderbuik kan vele oorzaken hebben...sex / menstruatie / het kan ook helpen om water te drinken, ...na de sex moet een vrouw dan goed uitplassen , want sommigen zijn vatbaar voor een blaasontsteking na sex...en wat ook prettig kan zijn is om een vaginale douche te gebruiken..( voor de vrouw na die tijd) .deze kun je voor een paar euro's kopen bij het kruitvat of in een ander zaak..dan koop je vloeistof en de houder waar het in moet....dit brengt de zuurgraad van de vagina weer in balans...sommige vrouwen hebben nu eenmaal meer buikpijn dan andere...het is niet abnormaal....
vrij veilig, jullie zijn op de goede weg... :Big Grin:  en geniet van elkaar....
zwanger raken op zeer jonge leeftijd is niet wenselijk....
prettige dag verder en gooi de zorgen nu maar even van je af....

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------

